# This place is way better than lookism



## Mrhaircut33 (Aug 17, 2018)

It’s straight to the point, no memey bullshit. I can actually get looksmaxxing tips without sorting through a thousand ironic comments from failed narcys


----------



## Nibba (Aug 17, 2018)

Mrhaircut33 said:


> It’s straight to the point, no memey bullshit. I can actually get looksmaxxing tips without sorting through a thousand ironic comments from failed narcys


this. 2016 was the golden age of lookism when actual advice was given not meme bullshit.

of course, the looksmaxing section of that site is better, but basically dead at this point, as all the people still active on lookism just like to shitpost in the main forum


----------



## Afrikancel (Aug 19, 2018)

We have better vetting tbh


----------



## satoshisacuck (Aug 20, 2018)

The speed of this website is great.


----------



## Daddy (Aug 20, 2018)

I pressed post reply and was shocked when my post just.. appeared. Lmao


----------



## GAY (Aug 27, 2018)

this, also while it is not too active, it is much better than looksim in terms of content, speed and looks(of website)


----------



## x69 (Aug 28, 2018)

GAY said:


> this, also while it is not too active, it is much better than looksim in terms of content, speed and looks(of website)


It would be better if it had around 50 active users at a time


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 28, 2018)

x69 said:


> It would be better if it had around 50 active users at a time



Yeaahhhh I hate how empty is is here ?


----------



## Armus1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Yeaahhhh I hate how empty is is here ?


Hopefully it’ll grow over time.


----------



## LexLuthor (Apr 26, 2019)

Someone should PM some of the better posters on Lookism to tell them to come here instead.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 26, 2019)

No lookism for your face


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 26, 2019)

Aug 28, 2018 





????????????????????????????????


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 26, 2019)

Eskimo said:


> Aug 28, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


necros me


----------



## fobos (Apr 26, 2019)

Mrhaircut33 said:


> no memey bullshit


----------



## Limerencel (Apr 26, 2019)

Legit


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 26, 2019)

Mrhaircut33 said:


> It’s straight to the point, no memey bullshit. I can actually get looksmaxxing tips without sorting through a thousand ironic comments from failed narcys


This didn't age well.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 26, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> This didn't age well.


milks me


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 26, 2019)

x69 said:


> It would be better if it had around 50 active users at a time


He was banned before he got to see his dream become a Reality


----------



## dogtown (Apr 26, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> He was banned before he got to see his dream become a Reality



Tbh there’s like 30 active users at the moment a couple months ago was the high point


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 26, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> He was banned before he got to see his dream become a Reality










dogtown said:


> Tbh there’s like 30 active users at the moment a couple months ago was the high point


peaks me


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 26, 2019)

Master said:


> satoshisacuck said:
> 
> 
> > The speed of this website is great.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Tbh there’s like 30 active users at the moment a couple months ago was the high point


We need to get it back to 50..for @x69 he wouldve wanted that.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 26, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> We need to get it back to 50..for @x69 he wouldve wanted that.



i think the site might be nearing its end tbh


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> i think the site might be nearing its end tbh


ends me


----------



## dogtown (Apr 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> ends me



stops me


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 26, 2019)

Total: 289 (members: 99, guests: 190)


dogtown said:


> stops me


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> i think the site might be nearing its end tbh


where are we migrating to


----------



## dogtown (Apr 26, 2019)

dotacel said:


> where are we migrating to



It’s more a matter idea psl dying all together tbh


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 26, 2019)

deads me


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Total: 289 (members: 99, guests: 190)
> 
> View attachment 46127


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> It’s more a matter idea psl dying all together tbh


looks theory debunked? just have a good personality bro


----------



## dogtown (Apr 26, 2019)

dotacel said:


> looks theory debunked? just have a good personality bro



Nah just what’s left too debunk it’s all out there tbh.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 26, 2019)

t. 6'3 manlet


----------



## LightingFraud (Apr 26, 2019)

LexLuthor said:


> Someone should PM some of the better posters on Lookism to tell them to come here instead.


They're no longer there. The best ones left by the end of 2017.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 26, 2019)

I was originally on incels.is but they banned me for no reason about 24 hours after i joined


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 46127


----------



## LightingFraud (Apr 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> It’s more a matter idea psl dying all together tbh


Hardly true, if anything it's been steadily on the rise. Growing lookism related subs on Reddit is a sign of its growing popularity.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 26, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> I was originally on incels.is but they banned me for no reason


----------



## dogtown (Apr 26, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> Hardly true, if anything it's been steadily on the rise. Growing lookism related subs on Reddit is a sign of its growing popularity.



This site is dying, lookism only has shit posters (despite usually having about 500 online).

Idk shit about Reddit tbh I don’t use it.

But the amount of good users is definitely becoming smaller.


----------



## LexLuthor (Apr 26, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> They're no longer there. The best ones left by the end of 2017.



OldRooster, tehnoslav and RealRob are OK. Maybe others, but I don't remember them.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## LightingFraud (Apr 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> This site is dying, lookism only has shit posters (despite usually having about 500 online).
> 
> Idk shit about Reddit tbh I don’t use it.
> 
> But the amount of good users is definitely becoming smaller.


PSL is just evolving bro, since the whole incel culture blew up last year, more people are starting to just become incel shitposters and people are slowly abandoning our niche. 

And yeah a lot of the good posters moved on, that doesn't mean it's dying though, that just means it's becoming normified from all the faggot shitposters finding out about the websites


LexLuthor said:


> OldRooster, tehnoslav and RealRob are OK. Maybe others, but I don't remember them.


RealRob was a good poster but a shit mod. I don't recognize 95% of the accounts on there whenever I occasionally go back and lurk.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Apr 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> It’s more a matter idea psl dying all together tbh


I think it's growing. There are more psli related youtube channels now like Looks theory, Face and Lms,LFA who spilled a few blackpilled. Even channels teaching guys how to be successful with foids are telling to improve LMS related things than Game. Its just the precense on the forums are going downhill.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Apr 26, 2019)

lookism has upgraded srvers and its pretty fast now 

i like this forum since its kinda less toxic

but lookism overall has better content, better advice in terms of looksmaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> t. 6'3 manlet


t. Ritalincel


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 27, 2019)

copeism.net is shit


----------



## kobecel (Apr 27, 2019)

Lookism has been great since the admin has come back and fixed the servers tbh


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 18, 2021)

Armus1 said:


> Hopefully it’ll grow over time.


rather not blackpill more normies, have them ascend and only increase competition in this extremely superficial, hypergamous based lookspilled society/dating market


----------

